# Clipping Detected - Why?



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm getting a clipping detected error, but I'm not quite sure why. 

I set my pre-pro volume to my typical listening level. Then using Vista's volume mixer, I set the Realtek Digital Output Device slider to 100 and the REW Settings slider to 20. The Out and Right meters now read about -12db each. 

Next I run Calibrate, which reads about 78.5db. 

Next, Measure > Check Levels gives me a "Level OK" reading of -21db. 

Then I run the measurement and get the clipping detected error box. 

Am I doing something wrong? I have attached a sample measurement in case it helps. 

Thanks!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you need to look at the "scope" tab and see if it is clipping there.
HTH


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not familar at all with the scope tab. When I select it, all I see is this blank graph. Does this mean anything?


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure what I diddifferent this time, but here is a scope graph. Can you offer any insight into what it means? Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can you offer any insight into what it means?


There's no clipping with that measure.

Clipping occurs when the input level is over 100%. The Check Levels routine simply plays pink noise with hi and low limits to try and capture most of the range that will be measured, but sometimes there a peak in your response that is outside the pink noise bandwidth, but still inside the measured bandwidth. 

No big deal, just retest the Check Level routine and set the linput level a bit lower.

brucek


----------

